# Lowrance Hook 7 won't show my location



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe it didn’t connect to the satellite


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Is the unit pre-loaded with the Navionics charts or are they on a separate chip? If the charts are on a chip, have you loaded them into the unit or run the unit with the chip plugged in?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I owned a Hook2 7x, and I've heard many reports of the Hook, Hook2, all sizes and configurations....none were good. The Hook series is Lowrance's problem child. You can update the software, or try the above mentioned suggestions. 
I am assuming this is a unit that you have run before and has functioned properly. If I may ask, what lake were you on?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

fishnpreacher said:


> I owned a Hook2 7x, and I've heard many reports of the Hook, Hook2, all sizes and configurations....none were good. The Hook series is Lowrance's problem child. You can update the software, or try the above mentioned suggestions.
> I am assuming this is a unit that you have run before and has functioned properly. If I may ask, what lake were you on?


I was on Jackson Lake GA near my house


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Frank Ucci said:


> Is the unit pre-loaded with the Navionics charts or are they on a separate chip? If the charts are on a chip, have you loaded them into the unit or run the unit with the chip plugged in?


Yes it's loaded with the navionics micro chip. It worked the last time i used it a year ago. I keep it in my downstairs room in it's box when not in use


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Yes it's loaded with the navionics micro chip. It worked the last time i used it a year ago. I keep it in my downstairs room in it's box when not in use


In the map menu you can go in and select the map system you want to use. You may have to go in and select Navionics again.

Also at really high zooms my small Lowrance will get wonky, try zooming in some if you haven't already.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> In the map menu you can go in and select the map system you want to use. You may have to go in and select Navionics again.
> 
> Also at really high zooms my small Lowrance will get wonky, try zooming in some if you haven't already.


Had Lowrance on the phone this afternoon had to clean my micro chip with and eraser  then put it back in the i used the - button to get a map on the SE then zoom back. Going to take the boat out on a large impoudment then see how it works
Thanks for all your help


----------

